# Have you photographed different creatures due to lockdown?



## davholla (Mar 25, 2021)

Has anyone seen different creatures or not seen them due to lock down?

I saw 2 spotted ladybirds near the house for the first time for years.  This is because the nearby primary school forgot to lock the carpark during lockdown and whilst I was recovering from Covid (I had a temperature for about 10 days but couldn't move very much for a few weeks) and  I went there to get out of the house.

A bit sad they are so restricted but at least they survive somewhere


I didn't see Comma butterflies last year because the local playground, where I normally see them - full of hops was locked.

I also didn't see any winter bumblebees because I normally see walking to church - and that didn't happen (I could have gone specially but I never got round to it)


This winter I saw fewer centipdes because when we recovered from Covid the patio got cleared up, on the plus side whilst clearing it up I did see quite a few woodlouse spiders





LadybirdIMG_2192 by davholla2002, on Flickr





LadybirdIMG_2854 by davholla2002, on Flickr


I saw this spider for the same reason




SpiderIMG_2708 by davholla2002, on Flickr





IMG_3029 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2021)

Very nice set!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 28, 2021)

Couple of cool looking spiders there.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2021)

Good set.....


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 3, 2021)

davholla said:


> Has anyone seen different creatures or not seen them due to lock down?


Nothing has really changed for me.


----------



## Donde (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice sharp images.


----------

